# Some of my Alaitoc Eldar fresh from the painting table.



## Samoth (Mar 8, 2009)

After several request to post some pics I uploaded these to the gallery here 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

They look great Man! But these are in the wrong place. perhaps popping them in the ongoing projects section may be a better place to get the recognition they deserve!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

There very nice. Great start to the army, how many points you doing?

The Wraith lord looks fantastic! Keep it up! :victory:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Nice paintwork, ive always like Alaiotic colours, though i do biel tan myself. Very nice though and im looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Samoth (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you. 

I will be adding more pics as I get more painted, I'm aiming to get the first 1000 pts done. In the long run however I'm aiming for minimum of 3000 pts for Apoc games.
I rarely see Eldar armies in Apoc games around my area with players I play with on a semi-regular basis. Considering adding a super heavy eventually as budget permits the FW revenant looks way to sexy to pass up. 

Hopefully Eldar players won't have to wait to long to see what super heavy GW wll release as a plastic kit


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks good man, some added highlights would really make these guys pop. Highlight the armour sections with a lighter blue, and the loin cloth with a lighter shade of the colour you've use on the raised edges and these would be tight!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Indeed it is the revenant was my very first super heavy, such fond memories.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to agree with Horus, especially regarding the cloth. Some further highlights or perhaps shading of the recesses would really make the models stand out more.


----------



## Samoth (Mar 8, 2009)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Indeed it is the revenant was my very first super heavy, such fond memories.


You have one ? would love to see how it looks in Biel-Tan colors , you got any pics ?

And yes I will be doing some further highlights on these, thanks for the advice all


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

These look great. You've chosen a very dark palate for these, as opposed to that cream coloured GW secondary colour.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Bloody Beautiful.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great painting Samoth! Saw these in the gallery a little while back and was very impressed, mainly with your Wraithlord which looks to me as it's got a pattern painted onto it. Whether intentional or not it looks great!


----------

